# Good luck for panel on tuesday Dame Edna & Charnich



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

​
fingers crossed there are no more hicups for you hun   I'm sure there wont be though 

pam xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

for panel on Tuesday

  

xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Good Luck!!  

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Ahh, I'm touched girls.  Please can we add Charnich to this (she posts here now and again)  as she has experienced the same problems as us and deserves some luck too (we have the same SW).  She is being heard at the same panel hearing as me on Tuesday     We are being heard in the afternoon  

I'm getting a little nervous now and have been 'nesting' all day today   .  My DH has been doing jobs round the house and I have been painting  

Roll on Tuesday ...... I think!  

Thank you very much all of you  
Dame Edna

*Charnich added


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

[fly]GOOD LUCK Charlotte & Dame Edna[/fly]

Not that you ladies needed, any little one will be lucky to have you ladies and your DH's as their families!!

Thinking of you....... one step closer to bringing your little one's home!!

Sx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

good luck to you both .. you deserve this so much after such a horrible long wait xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

best of luck to both of you..you've had a loooong wait...nearly there now, the finishing post is in sight   

kj x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

good luck girls - all will be well  

ritz


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

best of luck to you both - not that you will need it.  

lots of love camly and dh x x x x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hope it went well today for you both and you don't have to wait too long for a match  

CG xxxxx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Good luck ladies!!! (though I'm sure you won't need it!)

[fly]               [/fly]

Will be thinking of you tomorrow
S
xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Oops - a day ahead of myself - good luck for tomorrow!! 

    

CG xxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Good luck for today, though am sure you won't need it!

Love
OT x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thinking of you both

SXXXXX


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

masses of luck to you both and your DH's for today look forward to hearing your good news later x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

everything crossed for you both     i will be checking in regularly to see if there's any news  

pam xx


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

Good Luck girls,

fingers and everything else crossed for you.

Shaz x


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Good luck Girls

Nefe
xx


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Thinking of you both today. Look forward to hearing your news.
Sarah


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

looking forward to hearing from you both...  


lots of love camly x x x


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

THANK YOU so much everyone!

I am delighted and extremely relieved to tell you that both Charnich (hope you don't mind me sharing the news), myself and our DH's were approved at panel today.  We both got a unanimous verdict from the panel to approve.  It's been a very emotionally draining FANTASTIC day  

Now, I think I need to check out the 'approved and waiting' thread  

Love to you all
Dame Edna xx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

congrats folks!! 

very pleased for you both and dh's x x x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

YAY well done    to both of you
great news!

kj x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

woo hoo !!! massive congratulations to you all  

pam xx


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

Fantastic news girls.

Really pleased for you

Shaz x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congratulations to all of you


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations to you all, hope your wait isn't too long.
Love
OT x


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

WOO HOO! congratulations both (& your Dh's of course!) - wonderful news!

[fly]    [/fly]

hope your wait is a nice and short one for both of you!!!

lots of love
S
xxx


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

WOO HOO  Ciongratulations to both of you.
Here's to a quick match for you both.

Nefe


----------

